# 'unruly' cat, please help



## Taikoo (Jul 12, 2011)

so i came here the first time when i got my lovely two kittens for advice and you guys had been great with that (theyre doing very well btw)
i have since moved back to my homecountry currently trying to find a job so my boyfriend and the cats can move here as well
so you dont have to read between the lines here: i currently dont have a job and receive welfare

a couple weeks ago my mom told me her friend was wanting to get rid of her cat because of 'cat allergy' (yea right) and a couple of days ago he was dumped on me since i have 'experience' with cats according to them, i agreed to take him in for now under the condition that the friend has to keep paying for his food and litter, i really just didnt want him to end up in some shelter just because this friend cant be bothered with him anymore
His name is Lui, hes around 6 months old, not castrated or chipped and ive never seen a cat so fearless, he took a tour of the appartment as soon as i opened the carrier he was brought in here, he had no problems coming to rub himself all over me and play a little, gently biting my hands when cuddling, coming after me wherever i go and so on
i thought this was cute since i was worried he may be scared of me and the new place for a long time

things have been changing rapidly since then and he now meows at me kinda angrily (to me it seems anyway) and walks in front of me whenever i go anywhere within the apartment and jumps up my legs claws out and trying to bite my feet, i usually try to be calm and give him a loud NO while pushing him away gently but he is entirely unimpressed and just comes right back doing it again
he also likes to play with cables and climb the curtains and such and i have been trying to stop this but whatever i do he doesnt care at all no matter how forceful i am, wether its blowing at him, taking him by the back of his neck or making a loud noise (like slamming my fist on the desk) and i really dont know how to stop him without doing anything thatll just make him scared of me -_-
i think my mothers friend got him way too early at 8 weeks or something so his social skills are probably lacking
it feels like i have a real struggle for power here when all i want is for him to have a nice home with somebody who actually cares for him
im calling the vet in a few minutes to see about an appointment for his castration, i doubt this will relax him much...

anyway so this wont turn into just a rant i was wondering what i could do to stop his behaviour? i have been thinking of trying to clicker train him but i cant really afford expensive guides for that (i do have a clicker however) so if anyone knows a cheap one in english, german or dutch id be grateful
im no expert but personally i think playing his game of domination wont get either of us anywhere and im just looking for alternatives here... >_<

edit: oh i forgot to mention (maybe this is nothing) but his pupils seem to be dilated at all times since he got here and he often seems to try to stare me down


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Does he have any stimulation other than you? He sounds like he is bored and needs attention.

I wonder if you make finding a food a game he may be occupied? Or let him play with toys by hiding them? 

What do you do/have to entertain him?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think you may find he does settle down after being neutered, though it could still take several weeks before the hormones are out of his system.
In the meantime try some interactive toys that he can chase and pounce on, like a laser pen or fishing rod 'da Bird' type of toy.


----------



## Taikoo (Jul 12, 2011)

yea i think hes probably bored too
i 'crafted' a little mindgame thing for his toys by sticking empty toilet paper rolls unto some cardboard so he has to fish them out and he seems to enjoy that quiet a bit, checking it regulary if i might have put treats in there 
i ordered some toys at zooplus and the package arrived yesterday and the best thing out of it is that green plastic strap they wrap around their packages lol!

i suppose ill try to play even more with him so he has something to do


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I agree, it sounds like he has lots of energy and need to use it up. He is also trying to get your attention because he is bored. 

Have you got him a couple of ceiling-high cat trees, so he can use up some energy racing up and down? Also get him running about chasing little balls you throw for him. 

Also, are you feeding him enough? The fact he is jumping at you suggests he may be hungry. Remember he is a growing kitten, and they have enormous appetites at that age. If he is hungry it will make him very edgy and wound up all the time. 

I would be feeding him 4 times a day, 100 grams a time. If he leaves any then you can adjust the servings. Also, don't feed him dry food which is high in carbs, and leaves him hungry an hour later. Feed him a good quality wet food that is high in protein, so he can digest it slowly, as cats are designed to do. As you are ordering from zooplus, there is plenty of choice.

As Lynn says, he will be calmer once he is neutered, as testosterone is a hormone that makes animals very active and energetic. But it is unlikely to be a sudden overnight change, so he will still need entertaining.


----------



## Taikoo (Jul 12, 2011)

well i spoke to the vet yesterday and he said he would prefer to wait another month unless he starts spraying (which he doesnt) so he'll get neutered in december 

i do feed him 4 times a day around 100g atm but unfortunately i cant afford to buy him better food yet, ill have to take what his previous owner brings me (atm its Felix 400g cans of wet food) hopefully i can find a job soon now and get him on a better diet >_< ill see about talking to her and if i can get her to buy better food from zooplus and ill just give her the bill or something 

i cant afford getting him a new cat tree either unfortunately  im looking into getting some shelves to mount on my walls for him to climb but itll have to wait until i have saved up some money and can get somebody to mount them to my wals heh


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Does he eat all his food quickly and then look for more? If so, then he is hungry.

Felix tinned cat food is about the cheapest kind of cat food on the market, and if it was my cat I would be concerned as to whether he was getting proper nourishment.

Really it would't cost that much more to buy something a bit better quality such as Bozita canned, which is £4.99 for 6 tins of 410 grams. Less than £1 a tin can't be bad!

410 g Bozita Canned Food, 5 + 1 Free: Great offers on Bozita Cat Food at zooplus

Or Animonda Carny, which is £12.49 for 12 tins of 400 grams.

Animonda Cat Food deals at zooplus: Mixed Savings pack Animonda Carny Adult 12 x 400 g

How about if you asked your friend from whom you adopted the cat to give you the cash she would've spent on the Felix and you add a bit to and buy some Bozita or Animonda?

As for cat trees, have a look on sites such as Gumtree for a second hand one. Or if you have Freecycle where you live, (where people give stuff away) post an advert asking for one. Meanwhile putting up some shelves so he can climb will help, also perhaps you could get some different size sturdy cardboard boxes for him to jump in and out of. If you can find some way of fastening a few together safely in a stack, then you could make him a temporary climber.

But basically, I think you are going to have to play with him a lot more to use up his energy!


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Toys can be homemade easily and cheaply. Scrunched up silver foil in a ball, loo rolls (put a dry treat in it to be found) or put the treat under empty flower pots/yoghurt pots, a piece of string or ribbon or a shoelace wiggled around can work great (obv don't leave string when you're not there)

Bibi will chase a ribbon for hours! And as you can see, wrapping tags can be fun- or even boxes... You could even make a climbing frame by building boxes on top of each other!

He sounds intelligent and needs stimulation, the best toy I ever got my lad was a treat ball- the vet couldn't believe how good he was. The treat is dispensed when the ball is knocked. Cost-£2!!!

You're going to busy entertaining him!!!!


----------



## seraphinious (Jun 18, 2012)

You've got some great advice here. Are you seeing any improvements yet?

Cats are funny creatures, but they do make sense in their own special way. If they're unsure of you, or a bit scared (i.e new place new human) they may be super affectionate to get you on side and you may not see true personality till later - sounds like he doesn't understand bounderies (i.e. biting feet and clawing up legs).

He's probably just trying to play and / or get your attention get where he needs to go. You're probably right with the poor socialisation and being taken away too young.

Hope you're having some success with the above. As he grows and gets to know you more and you're consistent and constructive the way you interact I'm sure you'll see a lot of improvements. Especially when you can gradually introduce him to the 2 new play mates you have in waiting.  A few tips that have helped me:


I feed primarily raw (Natural Instinct) but I second the treat ball. I also leave a little bit of dry in a ball, so they have to "hunt" it to keep them entertained. 
Curtains: invest in good clippers (trixie horizontal ones are awesome), if the claws are dull he can't climb (thank you PFers, I so didn't want to do this but for indoor cats and / or young kittens who aren't outside it really helps save your skin and the furniture/ishings)
Cables: bitter apple spray helped for mine (there's also other spray deterants, but this worked best for me), you need to spray it regularly so they become disinterested and don't go back to it a week later
I have 1 scamp that reacts to blowing and another piece of trouble that could probably walk through a hurricane. I do use a water pistol (only after vocal warnings) for "serious" infractions Usually them coming in the kitchen as they're not allowed (it's very small, so unfortunately a lot of stuff it permanently out, so I don't consider it safe for them). This will never stop them from doing something permantely, they'll just do it when you're not there or don't have the pistol, but it can help draw boundaries (just make sure you have loads of positive alternatives to distract from the behaviour)

Re: angry meowing, he's probably just vocal (gimme food, gimme attention, play with me, why aren't you talking to me HUMAN?!!!) - if it's not accompanied by a twitching tail and ears turned back. Maybe some dominance to it, but he doesn't sound like he's lashing out. 

Oh I also have a spare hard copy of 10 Minute trainer for Cats if you want it? As I also have it on my ipad. If you do, PM your details and I'll try to get in the post when I do secret santa. Warning though, I'm not the speediest with remembering to do things on the dot though  but I do do it eventually.

Er I would recommend it, but as Bo's been on an exclusion diet it means no treats which means no training, so we haven't actually tried it yet


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

You could try a Feliway or Pet Therapy diffuser?


----------



## Taikoo (Jul 12, 2011)

alright i thought ill post a bit of on update on Lui :>
first off thanks for all your tips and advice! <3

well i think his education will be a slow process, sometimes hes got good days and sometimes its really just bad but he will get there eventually

tomorrow he will move to a new home (as i really cant keep him financially and considering the little space i have T_T ) which will be my boyfriends home where our 2 other cats live, thatll be a huge upgrade in space for him with dangerous dutch stairs to race up and down all day and 2 companions to play with him 
ill be spending the next 2 weeks there to help him settle in and get aquainted with Pebbles and Jelly, i really hope thatll work out well for him altho i will miss him terribly much even with him being such a huge pain in my butt most of the time haha
oh well im glad my boyfriend was willing to take him in cause i really didnt want to have to send him to the shelter to be adopted by people who think hes so pretty and then sent back to the shelter cause hes being a jerk lol

i just hope the long car ride (4-6 hrs depending on traffic) wont be too stressful for him, do have some pills for him and hope he wont throw up lol


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Has he been neutered yet? 7 months is more than old enough to have been done. It will be easier to introduce him if neutered.

It's generally not recommended to sedate them (if these are the pills you mean) when travelling and can actually make them more agitated.


----------



## Taikoo (Jul 12, 2011)

oh yes he has been neutered at the beginning of the month, chipped too and all his vaccination are up to date (i wouldnt have rehomed otherwise )

on hindsight i dont think the sedating has made much of a difference, he slept most of the ride but was pretty clear again about an hour before we arrived and just wanted cuddles and naps still heh

well and then yesterday pebbles ran away because the day i arrived i was real tired from the trip and forgot to lock the back door here properly... so when i got up in the morning the backdoor was wide open and pebbles gone (jelly was out too but she prolly got bored of it and didnt like all that rain lol), he was gone the whole day and just showed up again this morning soaking wet and glad to be home again heh

now jelly hisses and growls at both pebbles and lui...
but so far intoduction are going ok-ish, lui seems very interested in everything, pebbles and jelly hiss and growl when he gets too close but otherwise the aggression doesnt seem to much

on the car ride i got to talk to mom about lui's previous owner and apparently she got him at 6 weeks old! i was pretty shocked at that (he was from an unwanted litter and they wanted to get rid of the kittens asap... ) but i guess it explains his behaviour a bit, he was also let out to roam around the neighborhood when they had him for a month or so, i guess he was real lucky nothing happened...


----------

